# large framed 33in 12hp tecOHV machine ID



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

just purchased a large framed machine.. made by MTD under Mastercraft brand ( Canadian Tire house brand) 33in cut 12HP tec OHV engine.. the sticker for the model number info is too badly damaged to be usefull.. anyone have any ideas what this thing is?? i think it dates from the 90s or early 2000s since it has a plastic chute

on another note.. it works very well


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

Post a picture of the gearbox and bucket, sounds like an early 90s model


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You can search for the engine year using the model and serial number.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

arienskids said:


> Post a picture of the gearbox and bucket, sounds like an early 90s model


this one has a chute up-down control which the early-90s lacked.. which is what makes me think late-90s early-2000s late 2000s had OVH non tec engines.. and 2010s had several augers with a sheer pins each as opposed to this one which has one left and one right auger..



JLawrence08648 said:


> You can search for the engine year using the model and serial number.


 ya know... i didnt think of that right then and there lol i usually stay away from that because not knowing if its the original engine.. it could be misleading as to the year of the blower itself.. but your right.. it could help


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

We'd still like to see it 


.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> You can search for the engine year using the model and serial number.


i have the info off the engine sticker..

OHSK120
223601A
VTP358U1G2RD
9153D

i know the OH overhead vakve SK snowking 120 12.0HP

the rest of the info.. well.. lol if anyone can point me where to find out how to decode it all that be great!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

9153D = Last digit of year "9" day of the year manufactured "153" and the assembly line "D".


.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> 9153D = Last digit of year "9" day of the year manufactured "153" and the assembly line "D".
> 
> 
> .


im assuming 1999 year of production? i think the machine is too old to me a 2009 and too new to be a 1989...


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> View attachment 174478
> 
> 
> We'd still like to see it
> ...


not THE same blower... but one very simillar.. mine doesnt have the surface rust


----------

